# Texas City Dike 1/29/11



## MikeZ (Jun 10, 2010)

Headed out to the Dike this past saturday and tried for the big uglies (black Drum). Purchased some fresh dead shrimp and some blue crabs. 
Set 3 rods, had one good bite, which I think was a ray, but hooked pulled. 

Saw 2 caught the 5 hours I was there. Both were caught in the first 200 yards of the dike. 

I tried fishing from 3 different spots. About halfway down on the right and then about 100 yards from the tip on the right. Casted twiceoff the tip, and got hung up immediately, with the current ripping. 

So basically my question is what is the right spot out there and how deep is it ? Seemed as if the right side was shallow all the way out untill the tip? 

Just looking for some advice since the area is really big. 

Thanks for any advise.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Take it easy and go to Sea Wolf Park. Fish the channel side with a single hook on a heavy mono leader and a surf sinker. Just get in the middle of the croud.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

East side of the LAST range tower about 50/60yds. and heave it out there


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just sling your bait out as far as you can and be patient!! they run up and down the dike depending on the tides and what not We don't catch as many towards the beginning of the dike where it is shallow but the do go in there just like any other fish.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

we been fishing at the end of the dike about 50-75 yd past the tower looking thing in the water on the right and use 6-8 oz spider weight depend on the current and use live crab and never got hung, the only way not to get hung is once you get your weight of the bottom DO NOT stop reeling it in and usually keep you rod tip high..its still early for the full drum run, its prob gonna be another few weeks before it start.


----------



## promark03 (Dec 17, 2010)

I've always had better luck towards the end of the dike. Right around where the big field is on the tip.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

*dike.*

I been fishing the dike for years when I'm not out in the boat then I'm either at 12 mile in gorda or the dike.. one thing I can tell you is when looking for big reds and blacks the dike is a slow paced but with patience it will produce catches... the best I've ever done there was one black and 3 reds all 40 and over. The best for me is all the way to the end dead center of the curve on the right and cast FAR AS YOU CAN the is a very very deep hole straight out and they won't hit anything but.... piggy heads and whitting heads for me...... I like to cut them in half and run the allround down the mouth and come out straight under the throat even with the gills like a said its slow but with patience and a good cast its guaranteed. Just remember once you cast don't reel in until fish is on... I've let my line sit for 6hrs before and finaly hooked up. Hopefully this helps you out.

Thanks and good luck!


----------

